# Sorry if I can't post here, but please direct me...



## sunny12flowers

Hi. First, I am sorry if this is not the location to post this but I have a question. I am a student in my last semester of her MBA program. The last class I am required to take is known as capstone, where a group of students become consultants for a company. Where can I post to inquiry for volunteers to fill an online survey, which is free. I can provide the name of my professor and his contact, the name of the business, etc... 
The company is trying to market to expats living in Mexico. Please help.


----------



## RVGRINGO

This really isn't the place to post a survey.
Sorry.


----------

